# How to make ribbon browbands



## ThatNinjaHorse

Ive been a bit bored lately and decided to make a few of these videos. This one is the sharkstooth pattern, other patterns coming soon.


----------



## myhorsesonador

where do u get browbands? I cant find any that arent like insanly exspencive.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

myhorsesonador said:


> where do u get browbands? I cant find any that arent like insanly exspencive.


What type of browbands do you mean? leather, pvc, or ready made ribbon ones?


----------



## myhorsesonador

I've never herd of pvc ones? I'm talking about leather ones that you can make the ribbon brow bands with.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

myhorsesonador said:


> I've never herd of pvc ones? I'm talking about leather ones that you can make the ribbon brow bands with.


PVC is what im using above, its kinda plastic-ish and its got some sort of webbing inside. I prefer it to leather, with leather theres always a chance of it staining the ribbon, and i find pvc eastier to work with also. 
Have you tried any local saddlers? The ones here will make them for a decent price (pvc is always cheaper though) 
Thats all i can think of sorry, i get all mine in bulk..


----------



## VanillaBean

i have a question.....
how long does the ribbon have to be??

VB


----------



## draftrider

Can you just make your own browband with leather the right width, and chicago screws?

How long is the ribbon you use?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

draftrider said:


> Can you just make your own browband with leather the right width, and chicago screws?
> 
> How long is the ribbon you use?


You sure can, it really doesnt matter what width the browband is either, im doing an extra thick one atm for a lady with a massive horse.

The ribbon is around 2 metres


----------



## AllyKatSki1

Thanks for making these videos  I cant seam to make the dimong one ... Do you know how to make rosettes? a video of that would be A M A Z I N G! 
Where do you get the PVC? :-D


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

The diamond pattern is the video im making next 
Yeah i make rosettes, usually with pleated ribbon though so i buy that pre pleated, saves time! I might make a video of how i make the rosettes after ive done the others.
I get the pvc in bulk, i have family members who make rugs/bridles etc and i get it for free. Try local saddlers though, anyone who makes pvc bridles and stuff like that. You can get them over the net as well, from Australia though so im not sure if you would want the sites?


----------



## thejessiefox

This is really cool! Is there any way to decorate a western headstall? The headstall I train in is so bland haha


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

I guess it depends if it has any brass on it/if it has an ear loop but im sure there would be a way. Ive never tried it but im sure it could be done


----------



## wren

Great work! this makes me really want to try one...now to decide on colors. hmmmm....


----------



## Islandrea

draftrider: If you do get around to making a browband with the materials you mentioned, take pictures and post it! That would very interesting. 

ThatNinjaHorse: How do you make the ribbon stay when you get to the end? Glue? Fancy knot? Also, does the knot that you made at the beginning stay? And if so, does it bother the horse being right next to the skin?

(so many questions . . .)


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Islandrea said:


> ThatNinjaHorse: How do you make the ribbon stay when you get to the end? Glue? Fancy knot? Also, does the knot that you made at the beginning stay? And if so, does it bother the horse being right next to the skin?
> 
> (so many questions . . .)


You can untie it and glue it, leave it knotted (tie the knot at the bottom of the browband when starting so the knot isnt on the horses head) or when first starting you can stitch the ribbon together, which is what i usually do.


----------



## Islandrea

Aha! Stitching. Fabulous! Thank you.


----------

